# VapeDIY by All Day Vapes Launch Competition - Mystery Prize



## YeOldeOke (22/2/20)

We were the first local manufacturer to offer DIY One Shots to the vaping community back in 2016.
Today we have 77 flavours, mostly very complex flavours, but because the DIY section was just a small part of our business it was not given the attention it deserves.

We have decided to split the DIY section off from our main business for a few reasons - the main two being in order to focus more on it as well as for operational reasons. This 'divorce' will allow us to reduce costs on that section thereby enabling us to offer much better value for money to the DIY community.

The website for Vape DIY can be found at https://vapediy.co.za

Have a look at it, I think you may be pleasantly surprised at what we managed to offer.

To celebrate the launch  , we have a very special product that we will offer exclusively to the forum DIY community.

The first person that comes reasonably close to suggesting what this product is will win the product.

Any suggestions that are not close, but that we find interesting may be taken up by us as a future product. Such a suggestion will also win the prize.

No restrictions on posts or persons eligible to participate.

I will be adding the odd post in the next few days

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (22/2/20)

Great to see @YeOldeOke 
Wishing you guys all the best with the new focused VapeDiY offering

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (22/2/20)

A magnetic stirrer.

@Ruwaid @Resistance @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (22/2/20)

Great one @YeOldeOke , think it’s a first on a dedicated site for one shots as well! Good luck with this new part of an already great offering.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (22/2/20)

Premix short-fill kit in your choice of PG/VG and nic ratio, just add a one shot and your on your way. Great way for anyone new to start!
@vicTor @Cornelius @MrDeedz

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/2/20)

Mmm , think it could be accessory related , maybe proper glass mixing ware instead of syringes and plastic containers ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

The site looks awesome firstly.
And secondly,could it be store credit, or credit facility to forum members.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

Now I'm beginning to also think a one shot mixing and diy mixing kit
@MrDeedz @Spongebob @hot.chillie35

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SeekerZA (22/2/20)

Congrats and easy site to explore, and that's me viewing from mobile. The categories for various one shots would really help narrow down a buyer's preference. 

Could I suggest, if getting more sizes of the various bottles, categorize those also. 

Example:
Instead of chubby 60ml bottle, only say chubby bottles, and clicking on it, a different page would show the various chubby bottle sizes. 

The surprise product I think is a toss up between the following: 

Ultrasonic cleaner 
Full DIY mixing kit 
Some device to assist with faster steep times 


Ok, I may have suggested more than 1

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (22/2/20)

An Ugnaught to do all the mixing?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

Adephi said:


> An Ugnaught to do all the mixing?



You could be hitting the nail on the hammer with this guy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

could be a mixing service they offer for diy recipes

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (23/2/20)

I think it’s in housing mixing of diy juice with speedy steeping times of the juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/2/20)

It's interesting - the evolution of vape DIY.

When I started, I had to spend thousands of rands, well 100's of $ because I was living in the East at the time, on flavourings. Bottles 'n bottles 'n bottles of a huge variety of flavours which I had to import myself because it wasn't available locally. And most of which very little would actually be used productively 

'most of which very little'  My Ingels kan sometimes suck.




Well, mine didn't look quite as organised.... 

Source some VG and PG from a local chemical company.....




Import some 99% nicotine. Great stuff to work with  Made me very popular in the house, especially combined with the exotic mix of smells wafting through the place from my flavourings.

Add some gloves, goggles, syringes to work with the nic.






Now we're starting to talk DIY!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi (23/2/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> It's interesting - the evolution of vape DIY.
> 
> When I started, I had to spend thousands of rands, well 100's of $ because I was living in the East at the time, on flavourings. Bottles 'n bottles 'n bottles of a huge variety of flavours which I had to import myself because it wasn't available locally. And most of which very little would actually be used productively
> 
> ...



Now imagine you can get all that in one simple order like a DIY kit.

With an Ugnaught to mix it for you..

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/2/20)

I've been called many things in my life but Ugnaught is a first.

Then of course there's the myriad of mixing 'n measuring utensils required.

I never did a proper accounting of what my end product cost me, the vast amount of concentrates never used and the bad mixes going down the drain was simply too much chaos to keep track of.

And talking about accounting, the time spent learning, testing and vomiting was also unaccounted for.


Don't get me wrong.

I can operate a lathe, I've been working on cars since my school days. I've rebuilt V8's and gearboxes. I've cut Minis in half and slapped some serious horsepower into Cortinas. But when I need a car I buy one, I don't build it from scratch. It'd cost too much.

I would, however, build a roadster for the sheer pleasure of it.

And so it is with vaping DIY IMHO. It is really not very economical if all the costs are really accounted for, but there's the pleasure of creating something unique. The sense of achievement.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (23/2/20)

YeOldeOke You persevered with your DIY though and it resulted in a successful vape business. All your flavours are in-house, thus essentially still DIY. So when we purchase juice from you, it's your perseverance that we're purchasing. And I have no doubt that you still chuck a lot down the drain until you're satisfied that what you're offering your customers is a damn good flavour!!

As always, I take my atty off to you because you offer more flavours than any other local juice manufacturer!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/2/20)

Hooked said:


> YeOldeOke You persevered with your DIY though and it resulted in a successful vape business. All your flavours are in-house, thus essentially still DIY. So when we purchase juice from you, it's your perseverance that we're purchasing. And I have no doubt that you still chuck a lot down the drain until you're satisfied that what you're offering your customers is a damn good flavour!!
> 
> As always, I take my atty off to you because you offer more flavours than any other local juice manufacturer!



@Hooked Thanks. I'm the Ugnaught

My main gripe is that there's no real sense in us developing a lot of new flavours anymore. We already have too many really, it is confusing our customers.

Developing new flavours is the part I enjoy most, but since we can't really do that anymore without going ridiculous with our range, developing new products may take it's place.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (23/2/20)

Please give us an upscale, scale ,the R199.00 ones are really crappy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/2/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Please give us an upscale, scale ,the R199.00 ones are really crappy.


@ARYANTO We import the scales that we use in the business, so I don't know which R199 ones you are referring to. Any examples?


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/2/20)

We have always been pretty transparent about our business here on the forum, so I will continue the tradition.

We left the traditional DIY business in 2016 as it became obvious that the small SA market was becoming seriously overtraded and it was a race to the bottom. Volume and margin is key, if both are low bankruptcy is the future.

It saddened me to see Valley Vapour go out of business, or I think they went out of business, as they were one of the pioneers in DIY here in SA. The SA DIY community abandoned them and they deserved better. VV got the SA DIY off the ground as far as I'm aware, I'm not 100% sure as I was not in SA at the time but I believe that was the case.

It didn't surprise me, it was expected. The market here is way too small for the amount of operators in it today. We have no intention of rejoining that race to the bottom, if you'll pardon the expression. I may be old, but I'm not yet suicidal.

We launched the first local one shots in 2016 after requests from the DIY members, and the same thing happened as with the concentrates, the market got flooded with cheap, yes, dirt cheap, offers. Which is why our DIY one shots just sat and ticked over on All Day Vapes with no real effort to push them.

So we will not be carrying a lot of flavouring concentrates and DIY paraphernalia. Going broke is not an attractive option.

Rather we will look at servicing the DIY community in other ways, and offer the products that support the direction we want to go in.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/2/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> @ARYANTO We import the scales that we use in the business, so I don't know which R199 ones you are referring to. Any examples?


Talking about these thingies...139 @ takealot, for home diy , not your scales you use for bulk mixing .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/2/20)

@ARYANTO Yup, those are traditional Chinese products - cheap, not meant to last much past the traders door. Throwaway items.

You do get some of those small things that may last about 6 mths to a year. At the price one cannot really expect much more than that.

We have abandoned the quality at a reasonable price philosophy here in SA, well mostly worldwide. We want cheap, and forget that it inevitably means crap.

It's difficult to try and promote quality at fair price in business these days. Most customers want cheap, period.

There are a few scales available on Fasttech etc that are not too bad. If I try and sell scales like we use, it'd gather dust on the shelves as people race to cheap. Doesn't work in today's environment.

The consumer drives what business offer, many don't seem to realise this. Very few people care about ads re quality, that's regarded as a quaint, aged concept. It's all about the $.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/2/20)

@ARYANTO and everybody else. I apologise if I come across as lecturing, it is not my intention. Maybe I'm just an exasperated old man that has been watching how we, as a collective - the individual matters little in todays mass marketing - have been digging ourselves into a hole by demanding cheap junk, even though we don't realise that is exactly what we are doing.

I don't think there is a viable solution at this time to be honest. The trajectory will continue downward at pace. We just have to live with it.

Buy 5 - 10 at a time, and chuck them in the bin as they fail.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (23/2/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> @ARYANTO and everybody else. I apologise if I come across as lecturing, it is not my intention. Maybe I'm just an exasperated old man that has been watching how we, as a collective - the individual matters little in todays mass marketing - have been digging ourselves into a hole by demanding cheap junk, even though we don't realise that is exactly what we are doing.
> 
> I don't think there is a viable solution at this time to be honest. The trajectory will continue downward at pace. We just have to live with it.
> 
> Buy 5 - 10 at a time, and chuck them in the bin as they fail.



We've become a throw-away society. Hole in your sock? Darn it? Not anymore - throw them away and buy a new pair. 

I think of my Dad, who firmly believed in buying quality; save up for it if you can't afford it right now - and take very good care of it when you get it. In the end it didn't help him, because he was stuck with gadgets which he'd had for years and finally needed replacement of parts, which were no longer available!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/2/20)

Hooked said:


> We've become a throw-away society. Hole in your sock? Darn it? Not anymore - throw them away and buy a new pair.
> 
> I think of my Dad, who firmly believed in buying quality; save up for it if you can't afford it right now - and take very good care of it when you get it. In the end it didn't help him, because he was stuck with gadgets which he'd had for years and finally needed replacement of parts, which were no longer available!



On the other hand, the food I ate didn't contain all the crap it does today. The dishwasher etc I bought is still going 20 years down the line. Sure it was almost twice as expensive, but the cheaper one would've maybe lasted 5 years.

When it comes to stuff you consume, be it food or juice, quality is of paramount importance if you value your health. And your tastebuds.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi (24/2/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> @ARYANTO Yup, those are traditional Chinese products - cheap, not meant to last much past the traders door. Throwaway items.
> 
> You do get some of those small things that may last about 6 mths to a year. At the price one cannot really expect much more than that.
> 
> ...



Mine has been going strong for 2 years. Checked it with control weights and accurate to the second decimal.

Suppose its just luck with cheapy models.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (24/2/20)

To get this thread back on track, everything evolves, or should. We want to move forward not backward.

So primal DIY is evolving into a more modern state with kits. Makes sense. It reduces the learning curve and saves a lot of time and cost (and mess, and wastage), sweeps most of the discrete components required for DIY off the table. Better, quicker results at lower overall cost.

But where's the line, the extreme. At what point does DIY stop being DIY? As a business wanting to serve the DIY community, where do I draw the line?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (24/2/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> To get this thread back on track, everything evolves, or should. We want to move forward not backward.
> 
> So primal DIY is evolving into a more modern state with kits. Makes sense. It reduces the learning curve and saves a lot of time and cost (and mess, and wastage), sweeps most of the discrete components required for DIY off the table. Better, quicker results at lower overall cost.
> 
> But where's the line, the extreme. At what point does DIY stop being DIY? As a business wanting to serve the DIY community, where do I draw the line?


@YeOldeOke , I think everyone’s definition of DIY will differ, for some it will be where you retreat to your dungeon and start your mad experiments, and for others wondering how a combo of commercial juice A and juice B will taste, or up the nic, or add Menthol. And with the difference with regards to taste thrown into the equation it complicates it even further. I think DIY should be doing what works for you!

I started with a hell of a lot of flavors and illusions of grandeur with the juices I was going to develop customized to my palate, and virtually ended in tears when I had to dump expired concentrates because life intervened in the process. For me DIY now is to mix those recipes that have become staples, and the odd new one when it really looks interesting, and I have the concentrates needed without having to get 20 new concentrates. Eliminating the waste would have been a winner when I started, so any improvement in this would be great.

One shots have become my go to in a lot of cases, and actually saved me a lot of time and money, so servings the DIY community should in my opinion be to offer as much as possible to help those starting out with DIY without having to change the whole business, especially for those just wanting to save a bit on commercial juice costs, and to note that diy can actually cost you more. Kits and one shots is the future of DIY in my opinion, so do as much as you can do, which may be less than what you actually want to do. I will still be buying concentrates, but now it’s more to make my own one shots for the staples, instead of trying to develop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (24/2/20)

Fantastic new site and prices @YeOldeOke . I will support you, as I have done for a number of years. The debates above are intriguing and sheds new light on this passion we all share and what the future holds. I think we sometimes loose focus on why we do what we do and want to over-complicate things. We DIY because we are able to create flavour profiles we like/prefer at a good price by using well sourced quality ingredients form reputable manufacturers. Simple.

I suggest the new 'special' product is the option for mixers to order custom one shots based on recipes they have which may contain obscure ingredients, ie custom off-site/virtual mixing station. 

My second guess is a DIY kit of sorts which includes all the basic essentials, pre-mixes, nic, gloves, bottles, scale, etc etc.

Good luck with the new venture!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (24/2/20)

There are some base products we have already been working on that is similar to some suggestions, they will be added very soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (24/2/20)

Bases are now available on site!



 



Update:
We have removed the Chubby Gorilla bottle option from the 100ml product because the top fits very tightly into the bottle. It can be removed to add flavouring, but you are going battle a bit to do it and that's not good IMHO.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (24/2/20)

I also think a custom one shot service @YeOldeOke.
To add in the custom base.


----------



## YeOldeOke (24/2/20)

The bases were already in the works before this thread was started btw.

The problem with a custom mixing service for customers' recipes is that we will have to carry virtually every discrete flavour concentrate under the sun. As we don't want to get back into that overtraded market it will not be a viable proposition.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (24/2/20)

The product we will be announcing soon IS a kit, the ultimate kit  made available only to forum members for a limited time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (24/2/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> The product we will be announcing soon IS a kit, the ultimate kit  made available only to forum members for a limited time.


Ultimate diy mixing kit.full on chemistry set, me likes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TonySC (24/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Ultimate diy mixing kit.full on chemistry set, me likes!



Won't a lot of members already have some or even most of such a kit?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (24/2/20)

Do I need a white coat?


TonySC said:


> Won't a lot of members already have some or even most of such a kit?


I DIY and I don't have one. Whenever I want to get one, I need something else so I never got the white lab coat yet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (24/2/20)

Our One Shots are formulated at 10% and a few at 20% for ease of mixing. The 100ml base also has a short fill 10% or 20% option. This means you can simply empty the One Shot into the base then the resultant juice will be at the selected ratio and nic strength.

No measuring, weighing or mucking about necessary.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (24/2/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> Our One Shots are formulated at 10% and a few at 20% for ease of mixing. The 100ml base also has a short fill 10% or 20% option. This means you can simply empty the One Shot into the base then the resultant juice will be at the selected ratio and nic strength.
> 
> No measuring, weighing or mucking about necessary.


No need for the coat, bummer

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (24/2/20)

Then the only other thing would be free delivery for a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (24/2/20)

Resistance said:


> No need for the coat, bummer



In the old days you didn't need these fancy white coat and latex gloves.

You needed a hazmat suit for the pure nic

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (24/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Then the only other thing would be free delivery for a while.



You're not thinking outside the box. How's a free delivery and final mix by a topless bunny sound?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (24/2/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> In the old days you didn't need these fancy white coat and latex gloves.
> 
> You needed a hazmat suit for the pure nic


I have never taken note of the warnings but noticed my skin burn for a full three days after a slight mishap.
So now I take more care handling NIC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/2/20)

The above bases are available in both freebase and nic salts btw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/2/20)

Just for the record - that's not me...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/2/20)

Okie Dokie.

Nobody is coming close enuff I'm afraid  The pic was a clue, not just a random post 

Last chance, we will be announcing the offer at 13:00

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/2/20)

OK, here's the DIY Kit-in-a-bottle.




5 x 100ml bases
Your choice of nicotine (freebase or nic salts) (Nic strength of your choice 0mg - 30mg)
Base ratio of your choice
5 one shot flavours of your choice
Bottles of your choice
All in 5 x 100ml bottles
Not shaken - DIY

Special offer only to ecigssa members R399 + the nic you use.

For a link please PM me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Adephi (25/2/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> You're not thinking outside the box. How's a free delivery and final mix by a topless bunny sound?



Sounds better than my Ugnaught idea

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (25/2/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> OK, here's the DIY Kit-in-a-bottle.
> 
> View attachment 190875
> 
> ...



Nice one @YeOldeOke ! Love the "Unshooked"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (25/2/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> OK, here's the DIY Kit-in-a-bottle.
> 
> View attachment 190875
> 
> ...



This is brilliant.
At least I got close to the answer althought I didn't get any of the contents

Reactions: Like 1


----------

